# This is my Favorite Thread



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

.
.
.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks like your favorite spool.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tried to fix it SS but I guess I dont know how


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread appears to be Left-leaning.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This is my favorite thread. 8)


----------

